# stupid superstitions in India



## ico (Oct 8, 2014)

Not eating during eclipse.
Not cutting nails at night.

These are the two I came across today. Let's list more.


----------



## seamon (Oct 8, 2014)

1) No haircuts on Tuesday.
2) No eating meat on Tuesday.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2014)

though not a superstition, milk being considered vegetarian.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 9, 2014)

1.The concept of fasting in the name of God seems a bit too much for me. 
And some people say they are fasting and then gobble up sabudana Vada and sabudana kichadi  

2. Astrology and and similar stuff.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2014)

ico said:


> Not eating during eclipse.
> Not cutting nails at night.
> 
> These are the two I came across today. Let's list more.



No going out during eclipse
No going to washrooms during toilet.

Add this to Eclipse special.

Well, I did got a logic for no eating during eclipse once from a elder person. It was like, Sun rays protect us from man germs and all, it kills them. But while on eclipse, it doesn't happen so. So eating at that time is avoided. Though he said this about Solar Eclipse. But may be as a superstition this is followed regardless of solar / lunar eclipse. Also, one thing I didn't got that time, if sun rays are not there during eclipse, then germs can affect us either way, how it's related to food only. May be food is more vulnerable to germs or so. Can't say for sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No going out during eclipse
> No going to washrooms during toilet.
> 
> Add this to Eclipse special.
> ...



ask him, what about during the night? 
the earth's sun facing half kind of eclipses the sun from the half not facing it.


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank God my family doesn't believe in superstitions.


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Thank God my family doesn't believe in superstitions.


Your interaction won't be limited only with your family. You might have to move out, join some college and live in hostel. You'll meet superstitious people. 



seamon said:


> 1) No haircuts on Tuesday.
> 2) No eating meat on Tuesday.


I've never understood this hypocrisy from most non-veg eaters. Either you eat meat, or you don't. "No, I won't eat on XYZ day" is bullsh!t.

I dunno, but I think this 7-day calender is known as the Gregorian calender right? Didn't Britishers introduce this? There was no Mangalvaar before. How did Tuesday/Mangalvaar become suddenly auspicious?


----------



## snap (Oct 9, 2014)

lel, ico started this thread?


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

ico said:


> Your interaction won't be limited only with your family. You might have to move out, join some college and live in hostel. You'll meet superstitious people.
> 
> 
> I've never understood this hypocrisy from most non-veg eaters. Either you eat meat, or you don't. "No, I won't eat on XYZ day" is bullsh!t.
> ...



I think it is due to pooja or something.
I eat non-veg @school very day. Good thing that the people I socialize with don't mind me eating non-veg on Tuesdays.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

This is the one my mom keeps telling me. And the rest are from my grandmother.
• Don't look at the mirror at night. I ask her back what's the definition of night? Well you know that look, when people can't answer something constructively, she gives.
• Can't eat non veg on my birthday, which are some hours from now.
• Don't let your left foot touch outside your home, when you are going for _good work_. It got to be the right foot.

Can't think of any more, but there are a lot of them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2014)

^^I am going to set the world on fire everyday, left foot is auspicious for that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ask him, what about during the night?
> the earth's sun facing half kind of eclipses the sun from the half not facing it.



That's what I said. He said that to me a long back, for solar eclipse. But yesterday it was lunar eclipse. Anyway logic doesn't seems to fit much. But may be as a superstition this is followed regardless of solar / lunar eclipse

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> Your interaction won't be limited only with your family. You might have to move out, join some college and live in hostel. You'll meet superstitious people.
> 
> 
> I've never understood this hypocrisy from most non-veg eaters. Either you eat meat, or you don't. "No, I won't eat on XYZ day" is bullsh!t.
> ...



Ok. For this also I got a reason from my granddad, we should not eat non-veg everyday, it's not good for our health, one day in a week we should eat veg. So back at that time, it was hard to make people understand, so they created a rule aligned with god (which people used to believe and follow mostly), is that one day (tue) in a week should be veg. But my granddad said, it was like just to convince people, you can have veg on any day, there's nothing you need to have it on tue only.

He used to say, our Hindu religion is most scientific and all. What Rishi and muni's did back then are getting discovered now. It's just that people didn't used to understand logic so they created these superstitions so that people will follow in fear of god.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2014)

You know English has a good word for all these bullshits, it is called FU(K


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 9, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> This is the one my mom keeps telling me. And the rest are from my grandmother.
> • Don't look at the mirror at night. I ask her back what's the definition of night? Well you know that look, when people can't answer something constructively, she gives.
> • Can't eat non veg on my birthday, which are some hours from now.
> • Don't let your left foot touch outside your home, when you are going for _good work_. It got to be the right foot.
> ...



wow. I never heard of these before though I used to get don't eat non-veg on Tuesdays.


Some others I been asked to do.

- not to accept prasad with left hand  (even if left hand is cleaner than right)
- not to sleep at night with legs in direction of god or south.


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> wow. I never heard of these before though I used to get don't eat non-veg on Tuesdays.
> 
> 
> Some others I been asked to do.
> ...


Do you guys have special beds fitted with compasses?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2014)

ico said:


> Not eating during eclipse.
> Not cutting nails at night.



I did both yesterday!!

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 1) No haircuts on Tuesday.


usually Tuesday is when the Barber shop's are closed.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Do you guys have special beds fitted with compasses?



Smart enough to look at sunrise & figure out east.


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Smart enough to look at sunrise & figure out east.



But compasses look way more cool. 21st century superstitious people!!


----------



## lywyre (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, most Indians are superstitious. But, not all "superstitions" are really superstitious. 
We are all blindly following what our forefathers were doing without finding the actual reasons.
I you watch closely, most of these (superstitious) activities follow a timetable (when to do and when not).
If we follow all the activities that are done-by time table, you can connect the dots and find some reason in them. 
I am not superstitious myself but I am trying to find patterns/ logic for these activities.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

^ +1 Superstition is restricted to Religion, its everywhere.

I heard that lizard falling on any part of the body is bad sign  seriously.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ +1 Superstition is restricted to Religion, its everywhere.
> 
> I heard that lizard falling on any part of the body is bad sign  seriously.



I got one. I have seen a Golden Lizard in a temple, so now according to that temple, I am immune even if a lizard falls on my head, also people can touch my hand to remove any effects of lizard falling on their head. 

I cannot recall which temple I had seen that  .


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

^ Golden lizard yuck i hate lizards


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 9, 2014)

ico said:


> I've never understood this hypocrisy from most non-veg eaters. Either you eat meat, or you don't. "No, I won't eat on XYZ day" is bullsh!t.
> 
> I dunno, but I think this 7-day calender is known as the Gregorian calender right? Didn't Britishers introduce this? There was no Mangalvaar before. How did Tuesday/Mangalvaar become suddenly auspicious?



We had 7-day calender before Gregorian calender was introduced to us. Hindu calender which is based on both lunar and solar cycles has 360 days and additional month is there every few years to sync with Earth's orbit of 365 days.

As for meat eating, the reason I've heard is that digesting meat is heavy work for our digestive system and it takes between 24-72 hours to process it. Veg food on the other hand, takes 6-24 hours.


----------



## kisame (Oct 9, 2014)

^So why only Tuesday??Is the digestive system weak on that day??

Also, haircut thing is also applied on Thursday.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't fast anymore.

I believe that if our god(s) really love us, they would not want us to skip meals for them.

However, as a christian, I don't have to follow any hard and fast rules regarding fasting and nobody tells me otherwise.


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't fast anymore.
> 
> I believe that if our god(s) really love us, they would not want us to skip meals for them.
> 
> However, as a christian, I don't have to follow any hard and fast rules regarding fasting and nobody tells me otherwise.



I am a Hindu and even I don't have to follow these superstitions.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, we have free will for a reason.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2014)

The concept of God itself was invented by clever people to control the masses. Superstitions must have started due to some reason at that time but may no longer be relevant now hence we are making fun of them. Things change, environment changes, science has improved. 

We should all think for ourselves before blinded by religious / superstitious beliefs.

-----------

The no eating with left hand rule is very logical and scientific. There are many diseases which spread through faeco-oral route eg. common jaundice, worms etc. To avoid that it was mandated that you wash your bum with left hand and handle food only with the right.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2014)

Find me a 'intelligent' superstition, maybe then I can post some 'stupid' ones.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 9, 2014)

kisame said:


> ^So why only Tuesday??Is the digestive system weak on that day??



I think,  Tuesday is supposed to be a certain Gods day  so that rule came up.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The no eating with left hand rule is very logical and scientific. There are many diseases which spread through faeco-oral route eg. common jaundice, worms etc. To avoid that it was mandated that you wash your bum with left hand and handle food only with the right.



Why not sanitize the hand [wash with soap/ sanitizer] and eat with left hand??


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2014)

Buddy there was no soap when this convention was invented. And I would hardly trust someone else who serves food to be sure that he has washed his hands properly before serving.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Buddy there was no soap when this convention was invented. And I would hardly trust someone else who serves food to be sure that he has washed his hands properly before serving.



Oh you are talking about the past okay okay


----------



## Baker (Oct 9, 2014)

Isnt being religious also superstitious .....?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

Baker said:


> Isnt being religious also superstitious .....?



Come to think of it...yeah.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 9, 2014)

> Not to cut nails at night
> No Haircut on Saturday,Tuesday,festival days 
> While eating prefer food from right side of the plate 
> No non veg during festivals


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2014)

Why 'roli' is tied only on the right hand? Why not left?

Even more, I've seen some stupid people saying/tying roli on the right hand of men and left hand of ladies. What difference does it make? Why different hands?

roli = that red/saffron band you tie after pooja/havan.



Inceptionist said:


> We had 7-day calender before Gregorian calender was introduced to us. Hindu calender which is based on both lunar and solar cycles has 360 days and additional month is there every few years to sync with Earth's orbit of 365 days.
> 
> As for meat eating, the reason I've heard is that digesting meat is heavy work for our digestive system and it takes between 24-72 hours to process it. Veg food on the other hand, takes 6-24 hours.


Actually it is opposite. I'm not advocating non-veg, but meat is easier to digest for the human body compared to cellulose. You see generally most herbivores have a huge small-intestine compared to their body size.

*answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080511205659AAEBUDg

I dunno about our old calendar, but was it exactly like this Gregorian calendar?? Only then the old auspicious Mangalvaar will be the new Tuesday. Am I right? Otherwise this new Mangalvaar isn't the old Mangalvaar on which we were supposedly not supposed to eat meat.



rhitwick said:


> Find me a 'intelligent' superstition, maybe then I can post some 'stupid' ones.


just a figure of speech, my friend. 



sling-shot said:


> The no eating with left hand rule is very logical and scientific. There are many diseases which spread through faeco-oral route eg. common jaundice, worms etc. To avoid that it was mandated that you wash your bum with left hand and handle food only with the right.


yup, that's a good explanation.

But this shouldn't apply in the 21st century. We've got good soaps now. And water jet.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

We still don't know how many people wash their hands properly even with soap.


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2014)

Baker said:


> Isnt being religious also superstitious .....?


may be yes. may be no. sometimes yes. sometimes no.

these two are different things for me.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2014)

Exactly what I mean. Think about it and if you find meaning follow else don't. 
Same with religion and god and by god don't force your beliefs on others.

If possible try to educate people who follow superstitions but don't force them not to because then you are not better than them.

There are others:
- If a black cat crosses your path while going out it is bad luck

Disclaimer : The *your* in sentences above does not refer to anyone in particular. It is only used here to sound natural like a conversation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2014)

another one, "praying" to "god"


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2014)

I can see some sense in someone being religious, but not superstitious. Two different things for me.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 9, 2014)

ico said:


> Actually it is opposite. I'm not advocating non-veg, but meat is easier to digest for the human body compared to cellulose. You see generally most herbivores have a huge small-intestine compared to their body size.
> 
> *answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080511205659AAEBUDg
> 
> I dunno about our old calendar, but was it exactly like this Gregorian calendar?? Only then the old auspicious Mangalvaar will be the new Tuesday. Am I right? Otherwise this new Mangalvaar isn't the old Mangalvaar on which we were supposedly not supposed to eat meat.



I'm not trying to be condescending, but can you link to something more substantial than yahoo answers where proof is provided?

As for the names of days, it is rooted in cosmology and are neither from one culture to another. Names of days are based on the observations done by humans all over the world. 

*i.imgur.com/owOvDDM.png

From page 4 of this book The Power of Stars: How Celestial Observations Have Shaped Civilization - Bryan E. Penprase - Google Books

Also, Hindu calender has another way to measure a month known as _tithi. _Those are based on lunar cycle. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tithi



SaiyanGoku said:


> another one, "praying" to "god"



What's wrong with a prayer? I've got shrine of Christopher Nolan in my room and I pray to him everyday.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2014)

On a lighter vein, I am happy that the shrine is not of Chuck Norris


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> wow. I never heard of these before though I used to get don't eat non-veg on Tuesdays.
> 
> 
> Some others I been asked to do.
> ...





seamon said:


> Do you guys have special beds fitted with compasses?



Yeah, you can google it out. Due to some pole attraction issues. Creates headache. But as said below, things change, environment change. May not be applicable everywhere, but depends.



sling-shot said:


> The concept of God itself was invented by clever people to control the masses. Superstitions must have started due to some reason at that time but may no longer be relevant now hence we are making fun of them. Things change, environment changes, science has improved.
> 
> We should all think for ourselves before blinded by religious / superstitious beliefs.
> 
> ...



Right. This is what I'm trying to say. It doesn't mean, I'm saying all the superstitions do have some logic. But most of them do. And they were created by so called clever people who created god for the good only and to control the mass with fear.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2014)

*Some of the believes that baffles me: *
1. The _Fasts_ in the name of God (I consider it as a hunger strike against God, hence don't practice it)
2. Not eating Eggs on Tuesday and not cutting hair on Tuesdays and Thursdays.
3. Stopping to move if cat crosses the road (although I don't see this practice much now. People are in a hurry now a days to wait, lol)
4. Not eating in eclipse

*And I also face these superstitions:*
1. Playing with key ring, in which multiple key are attached. It's considered bad omen when keys makes sounds when they touch each other.
2. Rubbing stomach after eating (grandma use to say food transfers (teleports) to dog's stomach if you do it! I am pretty sure that was said as a lie intentionally to stop me from rubbing my stomach)  But WHY?
3. Eating with right hand only (although this is a practice which I still follow, call it a force of habit, or maybe I do see some fact in it)
4. Not eating a milk product while you eat salty food like daal or sabzi (I have no way to check the authenticity of the claim that eating Kheer along with sabzi makes your skin grow those white patches like cow. So I just avoid it)
5. You don't shop during "_Shradhs_". And you don't buy metallic objects on Saturdays. Who The Hell wrote such rules?

*Superstitious I and almost all of us follow or use to follow:*
1. Refresh the screen on windows (I can't help it. I know refresh only just redraws the icons and nothing more, still I do it)
2. Ejecting the flash drive (even tho windows is built for safe removal, we wait to properly eject the drive. I agree sometimes it's important to make sure that there is no background activity going on, but most of the time, you can just unplug the pen drives)
3. Pixel race (people are just mad about PIXELS. When we can't detect increase of ppi more than 300)
4. Megapixel (most people just want MORE megapixel. So the (only) 4 MP of HTC One makes it the worst camera phone)


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I'm not trying to be condescending, but can you link to something more substantial than yahoo answers where proof is provided?


The reason why I simply linked to Yahoo was, because I expect this to be basic Class X science knowledge. I'm also not being condescending, did you give any substantial proof before claiming X is takes less time to digest than Y or vice versa?

We're omnivores actually. I guess we all know that.

I'll first begin by quoting the Class X NCERT Science book: *www.ncert.nic.in/ncerts/l/jesc106.pdf


> *Herbivores eating grass need a longer small intestine to allow the cellulose to be digested. Meat is easier to digest, hence carnivores like tigers have a shorter small intestine.*



Carnivore Digestive System vs. Herbivore Digestive System



> *Neither carnivores or humans have digestive systems that break down or utilize the cellulose in plant cell walls.* (Herbivores use an army of bacteria and *an extended transit time to break down cellulose to a usable form.*) - See more at: Carnivore Digestive System vs. Herbivore Digestive System
> 
> Human and carnivore digestive systems are designed for and equipped to eat meat. Both humans and carnivores eat and break down animal proteins, lipids and vitamins directly from animal sources. (Herbivores by definition do not eat animals, but they still need 'animal protein,' and they obtain it from the many pounds of bacteria which they continually digest.




THE ECK INSTITUTE BULLETIN



> Human beings cannot digest cellulose and other fibrous starches.  *Humans lack the enzymes to digest cellulose and other vegetable fibers.*  This is a fact, even if one does not like it.  Taking a cellulase enzyme might help a little, but will not overcome this problem.
> 
> *Vegetable-eating animals tend to have longer digestive tracts than we do.*  Some also have three or four stomachs to assist digestion.  A few such as cows regurgitate the food several times to help them digest raw food.




CBSE Class X question: NCERT X Science Solutions Life Processes



> *Ques.* Why do herbivorous have longer small intestine than carnivorous?
> *Ans.* Herbivorous animals have longer intestines than that of carnivorous animals. This is because their diet is grass and plants, made up of fibre and cellulose which are hard to digest. As a result the herbivorous animals need a longer digestive track to digest their foods completely.
> 
> A longer intestine would also host many small bacteria that process and break down cellulose into glucose, a source of energy which the host herbivore can use. Without the long intestines, animals such as cows could still eat grass, but would not be able to use the glucose stored in the grass structure.





Inceptionist said:


> As for the names of days, it is rooted in cosmology and are neither from one culture to another. Names of days are based on the observations done by humans all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what I'm asking is, is the Gregorian Mangalvaar same as the old desi Mangalvaar of pre-Gregorian Indian era? What is Mangalvaar since the beginning of time? Which Mangalvaar is when you're not supposed to eat meat as per the superstitious people?


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed reply. I tried searching on my own but I don't know where to look or who to trust. Unlike websites for technology or movies where I know what are reliable sources and what are full of crap information.

And yes, Tuesday and Mangalvaar are one and the same and always were as these names are based on patterns of celestial bodies that repeat and are same everywhere.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2014)

Some of it I can explain may be.



Vyom said:


> *Some of the believes that baffles me: *
> 1. The _Fasts_ in the name of God (I consider it as a hunger strike against God, hence don't practice it)



God is just created by the cleaver ones to controll mass people. Nothing else. So all the rules you'll find almost is in the name of god. The reason is, there are some times, when you should fast. And staying like that doesn't affects your health. It's considered one to have fast every month to be healthy. Google it if you have doubt. But unfortunately, day by day the rule applicability changed only for women. Men stayed out of this.



> 3. Stopping to move if cat crosses the road (although I don't see this practice much now. People are in a hurry now a days to wait, lol)



My granddad used to say that cat is a very shy animal. They doesn't generally do such things if there are not such reason. Previously, there was jungle in colonies, on both sides. It was almost villages all our there, no cities. So they used to consider if a cat is running like from one side of road to other side, it's better to stop, as he wouldn't do such if he didn't smelled any fear. And at that time, there was possibility of getting tiger / snakes / other harmfull animals in to locality.

As already said above, rules were created back then in the name of god to control peoples. But time changes, environment and situation changes. So this logic is not applicable today, but people keeps following blindly.



> 4. Not eating in eclipse



I already said that above, it's because of sun rays kills germs, so during eclipse, that's absent which may seem to be harmfull. But this logic isn't applicable for lunar eclipse. But people keeps following blindly regardless of what type eclipse it is.



> 3. Eating with right hand only (although this is a practice which I still follow, call it a force of habit, or maybe I do see some fact in it)



As already said above, we (generally) use left hand to...we you know  So it's better to use right hands for food in order to avoid germs. Soaps and all were not there back in those days. So water or leafs was the only way out. So they used to avoid left hands.



> 4. Not eating a milk product while you eat salty food like daal or sabzi (I have no way to check the authenticity of the claim that eating Kheer along with sabzi makes your skin grow those white patches like cow. So I just avoid it)



Not sure, but may be something related to reaction of both the mixtures?


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

^ if you go to acupuncture treatment, you are asked to avoid milk completely reason was milk has high indigestion rate


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ if you go to acupuncture treatment, you are asked to avoid milk completely reason was *milk has high indigestion rate*


That is genetically related.

Lactose intolerance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Lactase persistence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Baker (Oct 10, 2014)

Another one to add is Astrology. 

SMH , how many girls marriage is in chaos just because of this stupidity.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2014)

I am not sure, but I think vegetarians get animal proteins from milk.

Yes, I don't believe milk is vegetarian food.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 10, 2014)

I used to think superstitions have some kind of cultural origins, but now think it is more of a psychological thing that repeatedly originates spontaneously, after seeing some superstitious beliefs about drops in an MMO 

Gods in India also consume milk
Nazar suraksha kavach
Avoiding evil eye by placing photo/painting of eye on house 
Avoiding demons by placing casts of demons on house
Horseshoe over door 
Witchcraft and black magic 
Numerology and Vaastu Shastra 
Reiki 
Neem and Banyan tree creating immune boosting "atmosphere" around themselves
God's in Temples being at the center of some kind of flowing magnetic energies
Positive energies emanating from diyas 
Touching elder's feet for blessings


----------



## lywyre (Oct 10, 2014)

Chill down people. It is not like only us Indians are superstitious. Superstitions were/are abound all over the world by people of all religion.

If we know the right reason why we are doing (or not doing) something at specific times, then it is no longer a superstition (unless there is no valid reason).


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 10, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not sure, but I think vegetarians get animal proteins from milk.
> 
> Yes, I don't believe milk is vegetarian food.



The way I look at it..   Chicken, Fish, Egg etc.   You are taking away a life.  Not the case with milk


----------



## seamon (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The way I look at it..   Chicken, Fish, Egg etc.   You are taking away a life.  Not the case with milk



You are under nourishing the calves, so basically you are starving them.


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The way I look at it..   Chicken, Fish, Egg etc.   You are taking away a life.  Not the case with milk


Life = self-sustained metabolism and response to stimuli. So do have plants, may be just not the neural. No matter what you eat, you're eating some other life-form to sustain yourself.

Growing crops these days involves use of things like insecticides. Again loss of "life". Not to mention afterwards when you harvest crops. The medicines you take, experiments are conducted on animals. The furniture in your home is obtained by cutting trees.

The only argument which goes in favour of being vegetarian is, trying to be as low as possible in the food chain as the 10% energy transfer from low level to the level up holds true. If you are low in the food chain, you're sort of getting your energy directly from the sun, with minimum wastage.

Egg isn't alive until fertilised. Fertilised eggs are not for consumption.

Despite being born in a vegetarian family, I was taught to eat non-veg from a young age, may be I was introduced to it by my cousins. My father had faced problem when he went outside India. The change of thoughts my grandmother had regarding this issue is very interesting. She didn't mind me eating non-veg and eating while sitting right next to her. It became a non-issue for her. I hardly eat non-veg anyway. Once in a month or so.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 10, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Chill down people. It is not like only us Indians are superstitious. Superstitions were/are abound all over the world by people of all religion.


yep, but we do have some funny ones, and superstition need not have anything to do with religion. Evil Eye, Witchcraft are examples. 

there are many types of vegetarianism, whole spectrum of it, and that has nothing to do with violence against plants or animals, more to do with accepted norms
for some fish is veg
for some mushrooms are non veg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 10, 2014)

ico said:


> Life = self-sustained metabolism and response to stimuli. So do have plants. No matter what you eat, you're eating some other life-form to sustain yourself.



Clearly, you knew what I meant by the word "Life" there in that context.  No need to take the meaning literally otherwise everyone will have to go hungry.

As for Eggs that we eat, it is something that will one day result into a life. 
You know atleast that's how many people see it, you are over thinking it going into too much technical details what egg means.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2014)

Higher organisms eat the lower ones, this is reversed when the higher ones die. the microbes then eat (and decompose) them which serves as a manure and cycle continues. 
So, for life to exist, you need to follow the laws of nature and not superstitions which advocate against them.


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Clearly, you knew what I meant by the word "Life" there.  No need to take the meaning literally otherwise everyone will have to go hungry.
> 
> As for Eggs that we eat, it is something that will one day result into a life.


No, I don't know what your definition of life is. Everybody has their definition, and I'm fine with it. 

My family is full of vegetarians. Most accept they're eating a different lifeform, the rest are a bit deluded. Dunno why everybody can't accept.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The way I look at it..   Chicken, Fish, Egg etc.   You are taking away a life.  Not the case with milk



My point is that milk is not plant proteins.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 10, 2014)

ico said:


> No, I don't know what your definition of life is. Everybody has their definition, and I'm fine with it.



Its not about the exact definition of life.
In post #57 within that context, by life I meant not to include plants / bacteria / microbes.     I am sure there is a proper word to describe it may be I don't know the word or I can't remember it right now.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> As for Eggs that we eat, it is something that will one day result into a life.



Technically, every atom will be a part of life someday.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> Technically, every atom will be a part of life someday.



I'm not  sure why you guys are overthinking it by going into technical details


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I'm not  sure why you guys are overthinking it by going into technical details



Life is overrated.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2014)

Also, I must add, every egg that a hen lays does not form a chick unless fertilized by a rooster. Therefore, they are in the same league as milk.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2014)

Who cares about what _you_ prefer? You like veg? Good. You like non veg? Better.

This topic was about posting stupid superstitions, at least that's what I thought.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

There are few topics like
PC vs console
Veg vs non-veg
Android vs iOS
Etc are endless topics


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2014)

"meat eating leads to rape and violent crimes." - swami agnivesh, was it?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 11, 2014)

ico said:


> "meat eating leads to rape and violent crimes." - swami agnivesh, was it?


Never heard of this guy, so had to do a Google search and I stopped when it said _politician_.

How could one say a ridiculous comment like that anyway is beyond me!


----------



## amjath (Oct 11, 2014)

ico said:


> "meat eating leads to rape and violent crimes." - swami agnivesh, was it?


Proper education (not sex education) can prevent crimes


----------



## root.king (Oct 11, 2014)

ico said:


> "meat eating leads to rape and violent crimes." - swami agnivesh, was it?



Lol...


----------



## root.king (Oct 11, 2014)

Came across this blog today, some interesting things for every one must read 
 Aavaahana...: Untold facts of Puranas and history: part 2


 Most people believe that dairy isn’t a bad thing because an animal doesn’t have to die in order for you to get it.

But the truth is that an animal does have to die – in fact,many animals have to die – for the sake of that slice of cheese on your sandwich, or that milk in your cereal.
If you really care about animal rights, the first things you must eliminate from your diet are eggs and dairy. 

So are we are humans have humanity 

How Does Drinking Milk Hurt Cows? | Vegan Outreach

 Torture and Infanticide: Why Vegans Don’t Eat Dairy | VeganRabbit


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2014)

^wondering if Cows are treated like that in India as well?

some brands have "pure veg" and organic cheese


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2014)

This thread is going in the direction not many will appreciate.

So as per 2nd last post above (#76), one should not walk or run on roads, since hundreds of ants/insects must be killed under our footwear. One must not breath in air without a mark on face, since thousands of tiny insects are swallowed in the process. And one must not use any wooden objects since they come from living trees. Must not wear any clothes since the material comes from Some kind of living organism. Why don't we just die and do earth a favour instead? -_-


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2014)

well the idea is to be compassionate and minimize pain and suffering


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This thread is going in the direction not many will appreciate.
> 
> So as per 2nd last post above (#76), one should not walk or run on roads, since hundreds of ants/insects must be killed under our footwear. One must not breath in air without a mark on face, since thousands of tiny insects are swallowed in the process. And one must not use any wooden objects since they come from living trees. Must not wear any clothes since the material comes from Some kind of living organism. Why don't we just die and do earth a favour instead? -_-



It seems earth doesn't care if we live or die


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> It seems earth doesn't care if we live or die


Yeah the Universe is cruel like that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, it's life cycle. It has be to like that only. Like the diagram we used to see in our childhood, Frog eats Insects, Snake eats Frog etc.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 12, 2014)

Vastu, Non-veg are a lot in my case.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

Doing Pooja for the books and notebooks and don't touch them the whole day   no offense to anyone


----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Doing Pooja for the books and notebooks and don't touch them the whole day   no offense to anyone


Damn. I have seen people taking pens, pencils, compass boxes and books to the priest for blessing one day before the exams. Most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.

Also, there is no need to apologize.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Doing Pooja for the books and notebooks and don't touch them the whole day   no offense to anyone


Our custom is the exact opposite. We HAVE TO read the books kept for pooja. At least a few lines.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

Its the ayudha pooja in Tamil Nadu, for which people does pooja for the things which give money. But school/college students does pooja for their notebooks. They apply sandal paste and kumkum powder on top of every notebooks.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

Its written in Gita somewhere....
Human is the only being with intelligence and it can choose what to eat and what not.
Yes, we kill microorganisms breathing or indirectly, but can't avoid that. Point is to minimize the killing and pain,.

 And nobody in my family follows, these stupid superstition.....
I'm too doubtful of god existence....

And why do people worship cow.....and killing other animals mindlessly...


----------



## Anorion (Oct 12, 2014)

^the reason for that is that a cow gives more food if kept alive, with milk, ploughing for agriculture and manure. So if a harsh winter comes along, keeping it alive is more sensible than eating it. 

Guess a Horse should be as good too, by the same logic though.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

People worship creations trees tulsi whatever,
Sun god etc

- - - Updated - - -

And Here we go people worshiping bullet bike


> [h=1]Bullet Raja: A temple where devotees worship a motorcycle with ‘supernatural powers’[/h][FONT=open_sansregular]#Jodhpur #Rajasthan If you are driving from Jodhpur to Pali, you can’t miss visiting a temple on your way, where devotees gather to worship an Enfield Bullet motorbike.[/FONT]
> [FONT=open_sansregular]In this temple, that lies in a village called Bandayi (about 40 km from Jodhpur), there’s no idol to worship. Here, people bow their heads in front of a bike which they believe have supernatural powers.[/FONT]


link


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

Do you guys heard of a temple in andhra for VISA [Some name] temple. If u go there definitely one gets VISA it seems


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

Stupid People...


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Do you guys heard of a temple in andhra for VISA [Some name] temple. If u go there definitely one gets VISA it seems


Reaaaalllllyyyy??

And I thought that only Nepal sucked up to US: Visa Temple - The Times of India


----------

